# Subtrate and Breeding



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Does substrate effect breeding of rbs??

Will gravel promote breeding more than sand would?

Thanks


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Either substrate will work, I know people who have used both. The most important thing is the water quality, the piranhas, tank size, and how you help the spawning process begin. I'd prefer sand over gravel.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yea, i've seen people breed rbps using either, plenty of times.


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks for the response. Right now I have a 125 with larger natural river stone gravel, and I wanted to switch the substrate over to sand. My ps are in the 3 to 3.5 inch range and I did not want to jeopardize any future chance of breeding.


----------

